# Anyone have Autoimmune diseases while pregnant?



## MizzDeeDee

Hello, 

I'm just curious if any of you ladies are going through this pregnancy with an autoimmune disease? I have behcets- which is a systematic vasculitis and I also have Fibromyalgia. 

I also have spondylosis, which is arthritis of the lower back. 

Anyone else having to deal with these types of chronic health problems? Just curious. 

Thanks, 

Dana


----------



## DarlingMe

I have autoimmune inflammatory arthritis. I was tested for Behcets also due to some skin issues. I have heard that autoimmune diseases can go into remission during pregnancy. I have heard they get worse too so I guess we will just have to wait and see... How far along are you? Any changes in your health?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> I have autoimmune inflammatory arthritis. I was tested for Behcets also due to some skin issues. I have heard that autoimmune diseases can go into remission during pregnancy. I have heard they get worse too so I guess we will just have to wait and see... How far along are you? Any changes in your health?

I am over 18 weeks. I haven't had any issues with the Behcets, in fact I would almost say it was in remission. The back issues of course aren't going to get any better... there is just too much strain there. I am very worried that I won't be able to get an Epidural...but if not, than I'll just have to deal with it won't I?

The Fibro I've had some problems with. I have pain in my knees and the hips a great deal, but I will admit that as far as the pregnancy goes, I thought the pregnancy would be a lot worse. This isn't that bad at all.... all things considered. 

So yes, it did seem to get a little better while pregnant. I hope it stays this way after I have the baby. That would be nice.


----------



## Lottie86

I've got SLE (Lupus) so am at high risk of preterm labour, placental problems and stillbirth plus all the usual risks to my health from it. Luckily my gp dishes out the high dose steroids to me whenever I need them to try and calm flares down and my consultants in London are really good at keeping a closer eye on me during pregnancy.


----------



## DarlingMe

How are u girls holding up? My joints have been awful the past 2 weeks! I think I am going to have to make an appt with my rhematologist if this doesnt get better soon. I am waking up in the middle of the night having to take tylenol and ultram. What meds are you all on? I was on plaquenil and sulfasalazine but I stopped taking them when we started ttc. I think I might have to go back on the sulfasalazine but it is a class B safe during pregnancy. I hope you girls are feeling better!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> How are u girls holding up? My joints have been awful the past 2 weeks! I think I am going to have to make an appt with my rhematologist if this doesnt get better soon. I am waking up in the middle of the night having to take tylenol and ultram. What meds are you all on? I was on plaquenil and sulfasalazine but I stopped taking them when we started ttc. I think I might have to go back on the sulfasalazine but it is a class B safe during pregnancy. I hope you girls are feeling better!

I am in ALOT of pain. My back from the arthritis hurts and the knees and hip joints- where the legs connect to the hip- hurt horribly. She said PT, which I know won't help right now, or pain killers, which I don't want to be on. 

So i kinda suffer through it. Sometimes I have trouble moving and walking. I just hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## DarlingMe

I am just going to message you!


----------



## Chocciebutton

I have Hashimotos which affects my thyroid, they have to keep a close eye on me throughout the pregnancy and the baby just after it is born


----------



## KandyKinz

I have pars planitis.... It's causes inflamation in the pars plana (hence the name) of my eye which causes excessive floaters and spiderweb lines as well as blurred vision. 

Since becoming pregnant I've definitly had fewer flare ups but it hasn't completely gone away. I'm anticipating that it will likely come back with a vengence postpartum.....


----------



## smeej

Hey Ladies,

I have Sjogren's Syndrome which doesn't just cause dry eyes/mouth. It causes all the usual yukky symptoms of an auto-immune disease - flares, joint pain, inflamation, exhaustion, depression etc...

I'm on plaquenil and Anti- Ds

Part of th condition means I have the Anti-Ro antibody- which can cause Congenital Heart block in the foeutus. Anyway, as they knew this in advance, I had special scans of bubbas heart done regularly to monitor any potential problems - luckily none have been found!

I'm now 33 weeks pregnant, and still consodered High risk due the above, plus other things - so I'm now just keeping EVERYTHING crossed that we have a healthy baby :)

I have had my usual joint aches and pains , but I've also developed SPD which is making everything a real struggle and really uncomfortable :(

xx


----------



## peanut08

Think i'm on the verge of a SLE diagnosis, i was diagnosed with Jessner's around 6 yrs ago (a skin condition where sun causes to skin flare into large red angry patches on my face, also told this is a form of lupus) but was told it wouldnt cause me any other probs? Since diagnosed i have had extreme fatigue where i will sleep for around 3-4 hrs during the day and still sleep at night but this was put down to depression by my gp. Now i am pregnant i have been even more tired and also very bad joint and muscle pains constanly again told joint pain is usual during pregnancy, ok it has been 13 yrs since last pregnancy but it was never this painful before! My urine has shown trace of protien all through pg, never infection but now it is getting worse and i have been referred to a nephrologist (sp) kidney Dr told i have leaky kidneys?and i have to be monitored in the day unit weekly. :cry: i know baby is fine atm but cannot help to worry and i have read soo much on internet and feel very dissapointed this has not been picked up earlier as i just felt Dr was pushing anti depression tabs at me and ppl think im a lazy cow for sleeping soo much.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

peanut08 said:


> Think i'm on the verge of a SLE diagnosis, i was diagnosed with Jessner's around 6 yrs ago (a skin condition where sun causes to skin flare into large red angry patches on my face, also told this is a form of lupus) but was told it wouldnt cause me any other probs? Since diagnosed i have had extreme fatigue where i will sleep for around 3-4 hrs during the day and still sleep at night but this was put down to depression by my gp. Now i am pregnant i have been even more tired and also very bad joint and muscle pains constanly again told joint pain is usual during pregnancy, ok it has been 13 yrs since last pregnancy but it was never this painful before! My urine has shown trace of protien all through pg, never infection but now it is getting worse and i have been referred to a nephrologist (sp) kidney Dr told i have leaky kidneys?and i have to be monitored in the day unit weekly. :cry: i know baby is fine atm but cannot help to worry and i have read soo much on internet and feel very dissapointed this has not been picked up earlier as i just felt Dr was pushing anti depression tabs at me and ppl think im a lazy cow for sleeping soo much.

People tried to pull that crap on me too when I first got sick. It's sometimes easier for people to blame the sick person instead of coping with the fact that there might be something wrong. It's also easy for a Doctor to slouch you off as opposed to take the time to look into why. 

I was lucky, because I was a Pharmacy Tech and going to school to be a Physician Assistant, I knew what to say and look for and how to push. 

Ignore the people who are trying to shame you for being ill and push your Doctor to look harder. That is after all his or her's job.. isn't it?

I hope you find something out soon.


----------



## DarlingMe

Yes I have had to do the same. They all want to throw the depression label or Fibro label at you! Both have such negative connotations with heath care. I have also had to advocate for myself as MissDee. Peanut, I am not sure what country you are in but in the US a lupus dx can really mess up your health insurance coverage so be careful with that. I think it was more important for me to find a physician that would treat my symptoms, whatever he wants to call my joint pains. 
I am sure LO will be fine. You may have had protein in your urine all along and they just noticed it now. I have trace amts in mine also, kidney function is good. Just an FYI I was on Provigil for a while. Great med, couldnt have gotten through school without it! It will help you so you dont want to sleep all day and give you some energy. I doubt you can take it during pregnancy because it is a controlled medication. (I dont take it anymore cuz I was feeling better.) Feel free to message me if you need to. I have been on dx limbo for years!


----------



## midori1999

I have Lupus/SLE and APS too. 

It was discovered by accident really. I had kept asking the GP about under active thyroid (some of the symptoms overlap) but tests were negative. Then I had blood clots in both my lungs in a pregnancy early last year and the haematologist found I had APS and then when I told her my symptoms suggested testing for SLE too. 

I'm shattered beyond all belief and getting migraines, and am also on asprin and clexane, but otherwise I am coping quite well really.


----------



## Jellyx

Hi Girls
My Dr called me yesterday and told me that I have prescence in my blood of the LUPUS ANTICOAGULANT antibody. She told me that this means that my blood is more prone to form cloth which can harm the baby or me of of course. So now my pregnancy is HIGH RISK.

I'm so scare and I dont know what to expect !


----------



## midori1999

Jellyx said:


> Hi Girls
> My Dr called me yesterday and told me that I have prescence in my blood of the LUPUS ANTICOAGULANT antibody. She told me that this means that my blood is more prone to form cloth which can harm the baby or me of of course. So now my pregnancy is HIGH RISK.
> 
> I'm so scare and I dont know what to expect !

This normally means you have APS and will be given asprin and maybe clexane too. Without medicatiomn pregnancy outlook is bleak, but with it it is very good, so try not to worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## Jellyx

midori1999 said:


> Jellyx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> My Dr called me yesterday and told me that I have prescence in my blood of the LUPUS ANTICOAGULANT antibody. She told me that this means that my blood is more prone to form cloth which can harm the baby or me of of course. So now my pregnancy is HIGH RISK.
> 
> I'm so scare and I dont know what to expect !
> 
> This normally means you have APS and will be given asprin and maybe clexane too. Without medicatiomn pregnancy outlook is bleak, but with it it is very good, so try not to worry too much. :hugs:Click to expand...

I just cant stop worrying, I'm almost 6 weeks and I dont even know how my baby is doing. I have a scan on Monday and will be goign to the Dr today for further info.

Do you have this?


----------



## midori1999

Jellyx said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellyx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> My Dr called me yesterday and told me that I have prescence in my blood of the LUPUS ANTICOAGULANT antibody. She told me that this means that my blood is more prone to form cloth which can harm the baby or me of of course. So now my pregnancy is HIGH RISK.
> 
> I'm so scare and I dont know what to expect !
> 
> This normally means you have APS and will be given asprin and maybe clexane too. Without medicatiomn pregnancy outlook is bleak, but with it it is very good, so try not to worry too much. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just cant stop worrying, I'm almost 6 weeks and I dont even know how my baby is doing. I have a scan on Monday and will be goign to the Dr today for further info.
> 
> Do you have this?Click to expand...

Yes, I have APS. 

According to my haematologist without medication there is about a 20% success rate for pregnancies where the Mother has APS, with treatment (asprin etc) the success rate for pregnancies goes up to around 90%, which matches or is slightly better than the rate of success in 'normal' pregnancies. 

I had two early miscarriages (around 8 weeks) and one late loss (after twins were born prematurely due to premature rupture of membranes, which may have been caused by a blood clot in the placenta) prior to being diagnosed. I am currently, with asprin and clexane/heparin at 23 weeks today and although I don't want to get too excited, everything seems OK so far. 

:hugs:


----------



## Jellyx

I have 2 more weeks until I see the specialist.. I'm worry I dont know if I should be taking aspirin already !


----------



## MizzDeeDee

midori1999 said:


> Jellyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellyx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> My Dr called me yesterday and told me that I have prescence in my blood of the LUPUS ANTICOAGULANT antibody. She told me that this means that my blood is more prone to form cloth which can harm the baby or me of of course. So now my pregnancy is HIGH RISK.
> 
> I'm so scare and I dont know what to expect !
> 
> This normally means you have APS and will be given asprin and maybe clexane too. Without medicatiomn pregnancy outlook is bleak, but with it it is very good, so try not to worry too much. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just cant stop worrying, I'm almost 6 weeks and I dont even know how my baby is doing. I have a scan on Monday and will be goign to the Dr today for further info.
> 
> Do you have this?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have APS.
> 
> According to my haematologist without medication there is about a 20% success rate for pregnancies where the Mother has APS, with treatment (asprin etc) the success rate for pregnancies goes up to around 90%, which matches or is slightly better than the rate of success in 'normal' pregnancies.
> 
> I had two early miscarriages (around 8 weeks) and one late loss (after twins were born prematurely due to premature rupture of membranes, which may have been caused by a blood clot in the placenta) prior to being diagnosed. I am currently, with asprin and clexane/heparin at 23 weeks today and although I don't want to get too excited, everything seems OK so far.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey, 
Does this have anything to do with the MTHFR gene mutation or is it something different altogether?


----------



## peanut08

peanut08 said:


> Think i'm on the verge of a SLE diagnosis, i was diagnosed with Jessner's around 6 yrs ago (a skin condition where sun causes to skin flare into large red angry patches on my face, also told this is a form of lupus) but was told it wouldnt cause me any other probs? Since diagnosed i have had extreme fatigue where i will sleep for around 3-4 hrs during the day and still sleep at night but this was put down to depression by my gp. Now i am pregnant i have been even more tired and also very bad joint and muscle pains constanly again told joint pain is usual during pregnancy, ok it has been 13 yrs since last pregnancy but it was never this painful before! My urine has shown trace of protien all through pg, never infection but now it is getting worse and i have been referred to a nephrologist (sp) kidney Dr told i have leaky kidneys?and i have to be monitored in the day unit weekly. :cry: i know baby is fine atm but cannot help to worry and i have read soo much on internet and feel very dissapointed this has not been picked up earlier as i just felt Dr was pushing anti depression tabs at me and ppl think im a lazy cow for sleeping soo much.


Well i had appointment with nephrologist yesterday who says i need more bloods tests another 24hour urine test and weekly monitoring of baby and myself. Plan is to get me as far along in pregnancy as possibly safe for me and baby, risks are clots in placenta, iugr (baby small or stops growing) if my 24hour urine tests result in more than 1gram of protien then i would proberbly be hospitalised! I an having a scan of my kidneys once appointment comes through. Then once i have delivered baby then they will look at why this is happening and maybe have a peek inside my kidney and do a biopsy. So i just have to wait and see and hope i can carry baby as long as possible. xx


----------



## MizzDeeDee

peanut08 said:


> peanut08 said:
> 
> 
> Think i'm on the verge of a SLE diagnosis, i was diagnosed with Jessner's around 6 yrs ago (a skin condition where sun causes to skin flare into large red angry patches on my face, also told this is a form of lupus) but was told it wouldnt cause me any other probs? Since diagnosed i have had extreme fatigue where i will sleep for around 3-4 hrs during the day and still sleep at night but this was put down to depression by my gp. Now i am pregnant i have been even more tired and also very bad joint and muscle pains constanly again told joint pain is usual during pregnancy, ok it has been 13 yrs since last pregnancy but it was never this painful before! My urine has shown trace of protien all through pg, never infection but now it is getting worse and i have been referred to a nephrologist (sp) kidney Dr told i have leaky kidneys?and i have to be monitored in the day unit weekly. :cry: i know baby is fine atm but cannot help to worry and i have read soo much on internet and feel very dissapointed this has not been picked up earlier as i just felt Dr was pushing anti depression tabs at me and ppl think im a lazy cow for sleeping soo much.
> 
> 
> Well i had appointment with nephrologist yesterday who says i need more bloods tests another 24hour urine test and weekly monitoring of baby and myself. Plan is to get me as far along in pregnancy as possibly safe for me and baby, risks are clots in placenta, iugr (baby small or stops growing) if my 24hour urine tests result in more than 1gram of protien then i would proberbly be hospitalised! I an having a scan of my kidneys once appointment comes through. Then once i have delivered baby then they will look at why this is happening and maybe have a peek inside my kidney and do a biopsy. So i just have to wait and see and hope i can carry baby as long as possible. xxClick to expand...

I'm sorry you're having to deal with this, but I am glad they picked it up and are monitoring you and the baby. Keep us posted.


----------



## DarlingMe

Peanut I'm sorry you are having such an awful time. I have had protein in my urine in the past. I had some trace amounts the last 2 appts. I asked a nehrologist I work with about it and he recommended a 24 ur also. I hope it doesnt get worse b/c it sounds like you are having an awful time!


----------



## Tampa

Hi guys!

I have suspected Crohn's/ulcerative colitis and likely the arthritis that is associated with it. Unfortunately, this all flared up just as i fell pregnant so I'm unable to have it investigated until I have had the baby. I was really worried, as it was awful in the first few week of pregnancy, but it's quietening down now - just got the lower back and hip pain. Thank goodness for paracetamol! 

Wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies and birth - good luck to you all. :) x


----------



## DarlingMe

Hi Tampa. Im not sure what I would do without the parecetomol (Tylenol!) unfortunately my joints have gotten worse since Pregnancy but maybe u will be a lucky one and get some remission! HH9 to u too!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Urgh.. so I can't get a consult on the epidural. I will literally have to wait until I am in Labor until I find out if I can have an epidural or not. 

Also found out today that I have gestational diabetes. I took the 1 hour test and I ended up with a blood sugar reading of 215.. they didn't even need to do the 3 hour test because it was so high. 

So now I am extra high risk!


----------



## DarlingMe

MizzDee I guess there are always other pain relief options if you wont know until then. Maybe thats a good sign that they are worried about it if no one sees a reason to consult or do testing prior to labor!

Sorry about the GD. Are they putting you on insulin right away or do they want you to control with diet? Hello big baby! That will make that labor day even more hectic!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> MizzDee I guess there are always other pain relief options if you wont know until then. Maybe thats a good sign that they are worried about it if no one sees a reason to consult or do testing prior to labor!
> 
> Sorry about the GD. Are they putting you on insulin right away or do they want you to control with diet? Hello big baby! That will make that labor day even more hectic!!

Well, they are supposed to send me to a diabetes specialist, but OB said they will try diet first, which I think will work. I gained 10 pounds this month... but last month, when i cut out alot of sugar I gained one pound, so that tells me I can manage this by diet. 

I am hoping she isn't going to be that big if I can control my sugar. She has been right in the 50% percentile and I am measuring right on, so I am hoping I can control it and keep her under 9 pounds...I hope. I know the issues with the baby and diabetes and I can't think that having a big baby will help my back, my autoimmune disease, or my health in general. I am going to have to be a health nut for another 2 and a half months or so.


----------



## DarlingMe

Hi girls! How is everyone holding up?? I had no protein in my last urine at the office so no 24 hour urine for me! Tailbone pain is killing me, I bought a yoga ball today but I am not sure what exercises to do to stretch out that part of my back. I might check with a physical therapist at work and see if they have any recommendations. 

I found all my yarn and crochet/knitting stuff a few days ago. Also blanket I started but stopped b/c of the arthritis in my hands. I really would love to make one for LO. Maybe I will and just do a little each day. I have like 15 skeins of baby yarn that I bought or various projects! We still dont know what we are having as LO wouldnt uncross his/her legs so I will have to make a neutral one. Anyhow, updates please!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

smeej said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I have Sjogren's Syndrome which doesn't just cause dry eyes/mouth. It causes all the usual yukky symptoms of an auto-immune disease - flares, joint pain, inflamation, exhaustion, depression etc...
> 
> I'm on plaquenil and Anti- Ds
> 
> Part of th condition means I have the Anti-Ro antibody- which can cause Congenital Heart block in the foeutus. Anyway, as they knew this in advance, I had special scans of bubbas heart done regularly to monitor any potential problems - luckily none have been found!
> 
> I'm now 33 weeks pregnant, and still consodered High risk due the above, plus other things - so I'm now just keeping EVERYTHING crossed that we have a healthy baby :)
> 
> I have had my usual joint aches and pains , but I've also developed SPD which is making everything a real struggle and really uncomfortable :(
> 
> xx

I'm amazed to find someone on here that has the same thing as me!!! I have the antibodies, but no symptoms. You are very lucky they caught it and your LO doesn't have a heart block. They had no idea about mine as I had no idea. :hugs:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> Hi girls! How is everyone holding up?? I had no protein in my last urine at the office so no 24 hour urine for me! Tailbone pain is killing me, I bought a yoga ball today but I am not sure what exercises to do to stretch out that part of my back. I might check with a physical therapist at work and see if they have any recommendations.
> 
> I found all my yarn and crochet/knitting stuff a few days ago. Also blanket I started but stopped b/c of the arthritis in my hands. I really would love to make one for LO. Maybe I will and just do a little each day. I have like 15 skeins of baby yarn that I bought or various projects! We still dont know what we are having as LO wouldnt uncross his/her legs so I will have to make a neutral one. Anyhow, updates please!

Hey there.. I am okay. My back is hurting..but that's pretty standard... trying to regulate the GD and am struggling, but I am okay all things considered. 

Had my baby shower today.. I mean, WOW... nicest shower I've ever been to... I am so blessed to have people who care enough to throw me such a nice shower.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I have Bullous Pemphigoid which is a rare autoimmune skin blistering disease.It is fortunately in remission. I also have asthma, fibromyalgia and low thyroid which was diagnosed in this pregnancy. I haven't had any complications from them so far, but I have to wonder if my body could have attacked the amniotic sac causing it to rupture the other day. From what I'm reading inflammation may be as big a cause of PPROM as infection.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Sevenladybugs said:


> I have Bullous Pemphigoid which is a rare autoimmune skin blistering disease.It is fortunately in remission. I also have asthma, fibromyalgia and low thyroid which was diagnosed in this pregnancy. I haven't had any complications from them so far, but I have to wonder if my body could have attacked the amniotic sac causing it to rupture the other day. From what I'm reading inflammation may be as big a cause of PPROM as infection.

Hello... sorry you're dealing with what you are dealing with right now! I have heard of your autoimmune disease actually but haven't ever met anyone with it. 

I can't lie, if I were you I would wonder too. I have certainly feared the same thing... something causing an inflammatory response because of immune response that could harm my pregnancy. 

Again, I am so sorry you're dealing with this, and I hope you'll be able to keep us posted on what happens from here. I'll be thinking of you. 

Please let us know what happens


----------



## DarlingMe

That was the first time I have heard that about the inflammatory response and the PROM. I am at such a risk for that, every week I get a new risk (bicornuate uterus, large "cyst", low lying placenta, overweight, etc.) I cannot wait until I make it to 24 weeks, I know that it is still not a 100% chance of viability at that age and LO can still have problems but maybe I will worry less! 

Sevenlady I hope your thyroid regulates after birth, it is very common in pregnancy. Glad to hear you are in remission with your skin disease. Do they know if you are at risk post partum for relapse?

DeeDee, glad you had a successful shower! The GD thing has got to be difficult when you are trying to eat and go with all the pregnancy "cravings". We you able to go to a nutrition class or anything?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> That was the first time I have heard that about the inflammatory response and the PROM. I am at such a risk for that, every week I get a new risk (bicornuate uterus, large "cyst", low lying placenta, overweight, etc.) I cannot wait until I make it to 24 weeks, I know that it is still not a 100% chance of viability at that age and LO can still have problems but maybe I will worry less!
> 
> Sevenlady I hope your thyroid regulates after birth, it is very common in pregnancy. Glad to hear you are in remission with your skin disease. Do they know if you are at risk post partum for relapse?
> 
> DeeDee, glad you had a successful shower! The GD thing has got to be difficult when you are trying to eat and go with all the pregnancy "cravings". We you able to go to a nutrition class or anything?

I have spoken to a Nutritionist and am struggling a bit. I completely blew it today with the shower..but I can't think they would expect anything other then that. I would eat, then you have to open presents.. so I forgot to test. I would hope they will understand the one day.. but who knows?

Otherwise... it is very up and down with the numbers. Very annoying and frustrating.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

It happens DeeDee :hugs: I'm sure they will forgive you the one lapse. 

It's kind of unknown if I'll relapse afterwards, but I was close to remission before my pregnancy, with only the occasional itchy spot I treated with topical steroids so I am hopeful it will continue to be that mild. It's a weird one, 70% of people with BP go into complete remission in 5 yrs and I've had it for 3. So I am hopeful I'll be done with it someday. I was slightly hypothyroid before pregnancy but not enough to treat so I'm hoping it goes back down to normal.

Darling I hope that your pregnancy doesn't end up with more complications. It's so hard worrying about everything that can go wrong. Hopefully baby will stay in there a lot longer than 24 wks! :hugs:


----------



## Sevenladybugs

It happens DeeDee :hugs: I'm sure they will forgive you the one lapse. 

It's kind of unknown if I'll relapse afterwards, but I was close to remission before my pregnancy, with only the occasional itchy spot I treated with topical steroids so I am hopeful it will continue to be that mild. It's a weird one, 70% of people with BP go into complete remission in 5 yrs and I've had it for 3. So I am hopeful I'll be done with it someday. I was slightly hypothyroid before pregnancy but not enough to treat so I'm hoping it goes back down to normal.

Darling I hope that your pregnancy doesn't end up with more complications. It's so hard worrying about everything that can go wrong. Hopefully baby will stay in there a lot longer than 24 wks! :hugs:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Sevenladybugs said:


> It happens DeeDee :hugs: I'm sure they will forgive you the one lapse.
> 
> It's kind of unknown if I'll relapse afterwards, but I was close to remission before my pregnancy, with only the occasional itchy spot I treated with topical steroids so I am hopeful it will continue to be that mild. It's a weird one, 70% of people with BP go into complete remission in 5 yrs and I've had it for 3. So I am hopeful I'll be done with it someday. I was slightly hypothyroid before pregnancy but not enough to treat so I'm hoping it goes back down to normal.
> 
> Darling I hope that your pregnancy doesn't end up with more complications. It's so hard worrying about everything that can go wrong. Hopefully baby will stay in there a lot longer than 24 wks! :hugs:

I hope it goes into remission for you. I've had some luck with the Behcets and I have heard that people commonly will go into a remission with pregnancy. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## peanut08

peanut08 said:


> Think i'm on the verge of a SLE diagnosis, i was diagnosed with Jessner's around 6 yrs ago (a skin condition where sun causes to skin flare into large red angry patches on my face, also told this is a form of lupus) but was told it wouldnt cause me any other probs? Since diagnosed i have had extreme fatigue where i will sleep for around 3-4 hrs during the day and still sleep at night but this was put down to depression by my gp. Now i am pregnant i have been even more tired and also very bad joint and muscle pains constanly again told joint pain is usual during pregnancy, ok it has been 13 yrs since last pregnancy but it was never this painful before! My urine has shown trace of protien all through pg, never infection but now it is getting worse and i have been referred to a nephrologist (sp) kidney Dr told i have leaky kidneys?and i have to be monitored in the day unit weekly. :cry: i know baby is fine atm but cannot help to worry and i have read soo much on internet and feel very dissapointed this has not been picked up earlier as i just felt Dr was pushing anti depression tabs at me and ppl think im a lazy cow for sleeping soo much.

This is an email to my consultant from nephrologist after an appointment today-
I r/v your pt today in Renal clinic, her proteinuria is increasing, she has increasing fluid retention and serum albumin dropping. Shes 33 weeks pregnant; unfortunately lupus serology is not available neither is antiphospholipids. I suspect she may require early induction hence wondered if dexamethasone should be given. I also wondered if she should be put on LMWH; she may or may not have lupus, certainly tests so far have failed to confirm pre-eclampsia. Please consider early admission under your care, she will otherwise require very close monitoring

- i saw him over 1 month ago and was sent to have blood tests and the nurse told me only to have half of the requested bloods done now and the rest when i came back to hand in my 24hr urine sample, i did tell her the dr told me to have them all done but she wouldnt do them and i said shouldnt you check with dr then but she carried on regardless! which has now resulted in me still not having a diagnosis or a plan for induction, baby has not had steriods and he told me i should be induced by 36weeks if not before! I am soo pissed off he also siad that because i work at a gp practice and i can check my results he was annoyed i hadnt picked up the lack of results! and proceeded to tell me he had forgotten to check himself, btw i have been seen in the maternity day unit 2/3 times a week with twice weekly blood tests, why did they not request then again. I was signed off work the week after i had seen him the 1st time so if i had been in work i would have picked this up but its not my responsibility being the patient just bc i work in that enviroment and i bet none of his other pts could check there own results. Oh and btw when i phone his secrtary to see if he had seen my 24hour urine result bc it had over 1gram of protien and he had said when i seen him i would be admitted if moire than a gram she just got pissed off and said why are you checking your own results i would get the sack for that!!! i felt like i had been naughty and was being told off!! Sorry for ranting but i just feel soo let down, thanks for reading xx


----------



## MizzDeeDee

peanut08 said:


> peanut08 said:
> 
> 
> Think i'm on the verge of a SLE diagnosis, i was diagnosed with Jessner's around 6 yrs ago (a skin condition where sun causes to skin flare into large red angry patches on my face, also told this is a form of lupus) but was told it wouldnt cause me any other probs? Since diagnosed i have had extreme fatigue where i will sleep for around 3-4 hrs during the day and still sleep at night but this was put down to depression by my gp. Now i am pregnant i have been even more tired and also very bad joint and muscle pains constanly again told joint pain is usual during pregnancy, ok it has been 13 yrs since last pregnancy but it was never this painful before! My urine has shown trace of protien all through pg, never infection but now it is getting worse and i have been referred to a nephrologist (sp) kidney Dr told i have leaky kidneys?and i have to be monitored in the day unit weekly. :cry: i know baby is fine atm but cannot help to worry and i have read soo much on internet and feel very dissapointed this has not been picked up earlier as i just felt Dr was pushing anti depression tabs at me and ppl think im a lazy cow for sleeping soo much.
> 
> This is an email to my consultant from nephrologist after an appointment today-
> I r/v your pt today in Renal clinic, her proteinuria is increasing, she has increasing fluid retention and serum albumin dropping. Shes 33 weeks pregnant; unfortunately lupus serology is not available neither is antiphospholipids. I suspect she may require early induction hence wondered if dexamethasone should be given. I also wondered if she should be put on LMWH; she may or may not have lupus, certainly tests so far have failed to confirm pre-eclampsia. Please consider early admission under your care, she will otherwise require very close monitoring
> 
> - i saw him over 1 month ago and was sent to have blood tests and the nurse told me only to have half of the requested bloods done now and the rest when i came back to hand in my 24hr urine sample, i did tell her the dr told me to have them all done but she wouldnt do them and i said shouldnt you check with dr then but she carried on regardless! which has now resulted in me still not having a diagnosis or a plan for induction, baby has not had steriods and he told me i should be induced by 36weeks if not before! I am soo pissed off he also siad that because i work at a gp practice and i can check my results he was annoyed i hadnt picked up the lack of results! and proceeded to tell me he had forgotten to check himself, btw i have been seen in the maternity day unit 2/3 times a week with twice weekly blood tests, why did they not request then again. I was signed off work the week after i had seen him the 1st time so if i had been in work i would have picked this up but its not my responsibility being the patient just bc i work in that enviroment and i bet none of his other pts could check there own results. Oh and btw when i phone his secrtary to see if he had seen my 24hour urine result bc it had over 1gram of protien and he had said when i seen him i would be admitted if moire than a gram she just got pissed off and said why are you checking your own results i would get the sack for that!!! i felt like i had been naughty and was being told off!! Sorry for ranting but i just feel soo let down, thanks for reading xxClick to expand...

Well, maybe they need to do their jobs. I had protein in my urine too but they didn't seem so terribly concerned about it. It seems like each Doc has their own idea on what is a big deal and what isn't. 

Your Doctor dropped the ball. I'm sorry you are being blamed for his blatant mistakes.


----------



## peanut08

Too right Missdeedee, its not the patients responsibility to check these things! i am so mad atm i cannot sleep no doubt i will be up all night again and i am dreading going to hospital tommrow:nope:


----------



## DarlingMe

I work at the hospital and we are not allowed to check our results! I cant believe he told you that. I had a friend who was induced at 35 weeks b/c they said the baby was too big and they needed to do it before he got to big. Baby was 5.5 lbs at birth!! Can you talk to another doc in the group? 33 weeks is pretty early!


----------



## peanut08

Well i went back to see the obs Dr today and he has totally disagreed with the renal Dr's opinon, the renal Dr really scared me yesterday and then the Dr today told me i do not need all the meds or interference atm but i will be induced at 38 weeks if needs be! cannot believe this is happening to me i geel like i am stuck in the middle:cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: peanut. I'll be sectioned probably around 37/38 weeks with LO cause of his heart block. It's a good gestational age. Your LO will be fine :hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

I have psoriasis (skin disease) also recent blood tests showed i had raised cardiopolin lgG in my blood so in other words anticardiolipin disease/antiphospholipid syndrome (APS) i have had 2 previous mc's so gyno is linking my losses to my blood clotting disporder!

I have recently found out im pregnant again this is my 3rd pregnancy with 1st baby and i have started aspirin from when i got my bfp and consultant gyno will be putting me on heparin from 6 weeks when i have my first early scan. I am praying this is 3rd time lucky and that the aspirin and heparin work.

Anyone else taken heparin or aspirin with there pregnancy and how is it goin?

x


----------



## DarlingMe

I took aspirin but not for any specific diagnosis. I had a lot of people say to take it to help with implatation and I found a baby aspirin has no negatives. I know there are alot of ladies in the general gestation complications that take heparin or Lovenox is commonly used in the US. Lovenox is a different type of heparin but I dont think they use it overseas? 

I am sorry about your previous losses but so glad they found a diagnosis and hopefully a good treatment! Hope your psoriasis stays calm during the pregnancy too. Do they know if it generally goes into "remission" during pregnancy?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> I took aspirin but not for any specific diagnosis. I had a lot of people say to take it to help with implatation and I found a baby aspirin has no negatives. I know there are alot of ladies in the general gestation complications that take heparin or Lovenox is commonly used in the US. Lovenox is a different type of heparin but I dont think they use it overseas?
> 
> I am sorry about your previous losses but so glad they found a diagnosis and hopefully a good treatment! Hope your psoriasis stays calm during the pregnancy too. Do they know if it generally goes into "remission" during pregnancy?

I haven't heard from you Missus.. how are you?


----------



## DarlingMe

MizzDeeDee said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> I took aspirin but not for any specific diagnosis. I had a lot of people say to take it to help with implatation and I found a baby aspirin has no negatives. I know there are alot of ladies in the general gestation complications that take heparin or Lovenox is commonly used in the US. Lovenox is a different type of heparin but I dont think they use it overseas?
> 
> I am sorry about your previous losses but so glad they found a diagnosis and hopefully a good treatment! Hope your psoriasis stays calm during the pregnancy too. Do they know if it generally goes into "remission" during pregnancy?
> 
> I haven't heard from you Missus.. how are you?Click to expand...

Doing good! LO keeps teasing me and turning head down and then going back transverse. Everytime he turns I keep hoping I will go into labor so I dont have to have the c-section! Then before I know it he turns back. :dohh: I just dont think there is enough room for him to stay head down. 

Otherwise normal pregnancy stuff, not sleeping, swollen legs, trying to get the house and nursery ready, blah blah blah. How about you two?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DarlingMe said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> I took aspirin but not for any specific diagnosis. I had a lot of people say to take it to help with implatation and I found a baby aspirin has no negatives. I know there are alot of ladies in the general gestation complications that take heparin or Lovenox is commonly used in the US. Lovenox is a different type of heparin but I dont think they use it overseas?
> 
> I am sorry about your previous losses but so glad they found a diagnosis and hopefully a good treatment! Hope your psoriasis stays calm during the pregnancy too. Do they know if it generally goes into "remission" during pregnancy?
> 
> I haven't heard from you Missus.. how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Doing good! LO keeps teasing me and turning head down and then going back transverse. Everytime he turns I keep hoping I will go into labor so I dont have to have the c-section! Then before I know it he turns back. :dohh: I just dont think there is enough room for him to stay head down.
> 
> Otherwise normal pregnancy stuff, not sleeping, swollen legs, trying to get the house and nursery ready, blah blah blah. How about you two?Click to expand...

We're okay. She is sleeping more at night and is more independent. She's a clever one.. I think I'm in for it. :wacko:


----------



## Nicolemc

i have fibromyalgia and being preg has made it worse! i also have SPD cos of preg been in a wheelchair for 2 months now x


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Nicolemc said:


> i have fibromyalgia and being preg has made it worse! i also have SPD cos of preg been in a wheelchair for 2 months now x

:hugs:

Wow.. my fibro got better when I got pregnant...though it came back when I had Corrine. 

So sorry you're having to deal with that on top of SPD! :hugs:


----------



## DarlingMe

Nicole, I keep running into you! :flower: I have inflammatory arthritis, definately worse being pregnant. I keep hoping I will be lucky and get "remission" post partum!

MizzDeeDee sounds like she is a little handful already! Thats ok a strong independent woman is what you want to raise anyhow I am sure! She is getting a head start! :thumbup:


----------

